# Ain't hunting fun....



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

One of the main reasons I hunt is to be in the outdoors enjoying what God has created. The critters, the sunrises and sunsets, and simply to haul the grandkids out and teach them a few lessons here and there. 

Well Thursday morning the oldest grandson and I were in a pop up waiting on something with horns wider than 13" to bless us with his presence. It was an awesom sunrise but the deer were off having breakfast in some thick oak plot on someone elses property. About 7:15 here comes 4 big does, and we were able to shoot one with out a permit. Since they were headed right to the stand, I told the grandson I wanted to go for one with my bow. He was OK with that since he has been wanting to see me shoot something besides the target with it. 

Now here we are both in the pop up, him with his rifle, and me with my bow, two chairs, and both trying to look out the same window. I was ready when the lead doe decided something wasn't quite right with the brushpile and turned sideways, but when I drew she walked out of my line of sight. So I had to let off and reposition after moving a chair out of the way. Being on my knees to draw in the stand has been practiced to death, and is a simple thing to do, "when nothing is there but me". So the second time drawing the doe is exactly at 20yds, broadside, and looking back at the other three. Perfect shot possibility, but as I get to about 3/4 draw, I tripped the trigger sending my 29" FMJ tipped with a Hellrazor broadhead, zipping out the top corner of the stand. WEl the does of course, left the scene blowing and laughing all the way across a 40 acre pasture. The grandson, was staring at me with this "I can't believe you just did that" look on his face, and all I could do was start laughing. 

These things are what keep me going back. Noty so much the successes but the dismal failures that make me a better hunter. This will undoubtly be the last time I hunt with those golves and not the ones I have with the cut trigger finger. I did not even feel the trigger as I drew but somehow tripped it. After three days of looking we managed to find my arrow at least. 

Anyway just thought I would share my hunt, I am sure I am not the first nor the last that will do this but it was fun none the less.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

LOL, I hate when that happens.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

One of the list of a hundred things that can and do...go wrong.

I normally don't even consider myself the best hunter in the truck, but if dismal failure make you better.....I might be better than I thought.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Exactly the reason my finger is always set firmly behind the trigger when I draw. Adrenaline makes you do weird things. 

Not to worry, your definitely not the first nor the last to have pulled the trigger while drawing.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> Exactly the reason my finger is always set firmly behind the trigger when I draw. Adrenaline makes you do weird things.
> 
> Not to worry, your definitely not the first nor the last to have pulled the trigger while drawing.


I hear ya, I do as well, not sure how I got it around there except that I had gloves on, and the last time it happened from a tree stand had the same pair of gloves on. I have drawn hundreds of time with another pair with no issues. I usually wear them, but they were in the wash. Not saying there's anything too it but, two out of three times of wearing those newer gloves, and two launched arrows.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

sounds like some of my hunts


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Murphy's Law REALLY enters into bowhunting. But like you said, that is what can make it fun. It sounds to me like you appreciate nature the way a hunter should. I have many similar stories from years ago bow hunting. The excitement level when they are so close is great isn't it?


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Yep I enjoy it a lot, heck even when I get busted by some nosey ol doe that just won't go away. 

I had a good look at the suspect gloves this evening. They are the thin type with the little dimples on them for grip. Well it turns out they are grippy enough to allow part of the finger I put behind the trigger which is usually my middle one, to catch the outer tip of the trigger. So in effect when I move it, in order to put my index finger behind there, the trigger gets tripped inadvertently by the outside edge of the glove. 

So I will forgoe the dimpled gloves when I am out looking for mister big this coming weekend. Hopefully he will wander into my line of sight. Not sure he will get it with the bow or rifle it depends on how he approaches. I only have a couple dozen yards to the south of me and he will be over the fence, but if he heads north no issues. With the rifle he will drop on the spot. Either way he will be a trophy from the looks of the rubs and scrapes he is working.


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

Lol. That is tough luck. I would have loved to have seen the look on you grandson's face you described. I bet it was priceless. Reminds me of one of the firsts times I was with my dad when he killed a deer. He shot a doe and it ran off. I turned and looked at him and said "see you made it run away!" Your incident is one of those experiences the two of you will never forget and continually relive around the fire. My dad still to this day starts laughing when he tells that story.


----------

